# Decoration Ideas



## goodenuff (Jan 1, 2019)

So far, our county fair is still on for this summer and I need to start coming up with decorations for two goats stalls and two pig stalls. The theme is "Big Dreams in a Small Town". I have no idea how you are supposed to decorate to this theme. Help! Any ideas are wanted and welcome!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

One thing could be dream bubbles with pictures of your animals.


----------



## goodenuff (Jan 1, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> One thing could be dream bubbles with pictures of your animals.


Ooh, I like that idea!


----------

